# LiftinBear's Journal



## LiftinBear (Jan 8, 2005)

Well I figured I should have a journal to try and keep me on track. I sure appreciate all the advice I got on here so far. You are great folks!

Just did some cold measurements as of today:
Chest 42.5
Biceps 14
Waist 34
Thigh 24

I am currently 165 lbs. Not sure what I'll bulk up to???
5'7" tall
My goal is to gain muscle mass and cut some fat!
As far as diet goes, I intend to eat 6 times a day. I will adjust this as I go. 

Here is a typical day:
Meal1-Egg whites/apple
Meal2-cottage cheese/yogurt
Meal3-Chicken/pasta
Meal4- Protein bar or shake
Meal5-Chicken/salad or veggies/yams or potatoes
Meal6-cottage cheese/veggies
________________________________________________
My workout is below.

*Sunday*Cardio
l*Monday*
Squats4x10-12
Stiff Dead lifts4x10-12
Standing Calf Raise4x10-12
Lunges4x10-12
*Tuesday*
Bench4x10-12
Incline Flyes4x10-12
BarBell Curls4x10-12
Hammer Curls4x10-12
Flat Flyes4x10-12
Concentration Curls4x10-12
*Wednesday*Cardio
*Thursday*
Dead Lifts4x10-12
Lying Row4x10-12
Pull Downs4x10-12
Crunches4x10-12
Dumbell Rows4x10-12
Neck4x10-12
F*riday*
Military Press4x10-12
Front Raises4x10-12
Lateral Raises4x10-12
Skull Crushers4x10-12
Pull Downs4x10-12
Kick-Backs4x10-12
*Friday*Cardio
Saturday-Off

I plan on updating this journal/pics as I progress. Looking forward to your comments, advice and encouagement.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2005)

Without seeing your exact diet, my first thought is your calories are too low. At your weight you should be around 3300-3800 cals per day for a bulk.

The other thing is don't limit yourself to reps in the 10-12 range.  I like to vary the reps wo to wo, but for a bulk use a range of 3-8 reps.  Eat big, lift heavy, get big.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 8, 2005)

cardio on a bulk?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

Bear , 

welcome to IM ,

Where does your workout fit into your diet?  between which meals ?

Here is a typical day:
Meal1-Egg whites/apple
Meal2-cottage cheese/yogurt
Meal3-Chicken/pasta
Meal4- Protein bar or shake
Meal5-Chicken/salad or veggies/yams or potatoes
Meal6-cottage cheese/veggies

Any supps ?   Whats your macros ? or does that matter on a bulk ? I forget ? LOL    EFA's   I sound like I know what I'm talking about but I don't.  Just asking the same questions I see asked of every newbie .   But you are definetly at the right place. PLENTY of people on here that know the ins and outs of all aspects


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 8, 2005)

My Workout is before meal 5. So...if I need more calories...what do you suggest I change on my diet?
Thanks Guys


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2005)

The best thing to do is to post your calories and the macros, meaning how many grams of protein, carbs and fats.  Start a free log at www.fitday.com.   You can look up the macros and calorie content of most foods.

Judging by the above, I would add a couple of whole eggs to the egg whites, and a serving or two of oatmeal to meal 1.  Meal 2 maybe some ground turkey or 93%-96% lean ground beef and 1-2 cups of brown rice.  Meal 3 add the veggies from meal 6. Post workout have some whey protein powder.   Meal 6 cottage cheese and some natural peanut butter.  Don't forget EFA's.  Take some fish oil caps at each meal.  Just some suggestions.  For more detailed responses, and answers to specific questions try posting in the diet forum.

Also, I find it hard to bulk while eating totally clean.  Don't be afraid to have a cheat day or 2 each week where anything goes .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> The best thing to do is to post your calories and the macros, meaning how many grams of protein, carbs and fats. Start a free log at www.fitday.com. You can look up the macros and calorie content of most foods.
> 
> Judging by the above, I would add a couple of whole eggs to the egg whites, and a serving or two of oatmeal to meal 1. Meal 2 maybe some ground turkey or 93%-96% lean ground beef and 1-2 cups of brown rice. Meal 3 add the veggies from meal 6. Post workout have some whey protein powder. Meal 6 cottage cheese and some natural peanut butter. Don't forget EFA's. Take some fish oil caps at each meal. Just some suggestions. For more detailed responses, and answers to specific questions try posting in the diet forum.
> 
> Also, I find it hard to bulk while eating totally clean. Don't be afraid to have a cheat day or 2 each week where anything goes .


See I told ya somebody who knows what they are talking about would reply !  Way to go JD


----------



## J.K. (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Dude... 

 Thanks for the encouragement.  Also, here's to kicking off your program..  

 I see you also got a recommendation to start FitDay.  I love that thing, and actually wound up getting the PC version of it.  I don't have any experience with on-line version, but the PC version rocks!

 Cheers!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> See I told ya somebody who knows what they are talking about would reply !  Way to go JD


I talk a good game GW, but your physique PROVES you know what you're talking about .


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 12, 2005)

*Good week so far*

Have had a good week so far. 
The workouts feel great but I must admit I'm feeling more sore than I thought. Did Cardio on Sunday, legs on Monday, Chest and Biceps yesterday and today is cardio. Actually felt good to see that all the muscle gains I made before did not dissappear!!!
As far a food goes...I've been eating alot. Started using "Fitday" to track what I eat. Here is the readout from Monday and Tuesday.

Calorie     Fat           Protein
2033       53             199
2043       42             173

Hope I don't gain fat with these numbers.
So far so good...I think???


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 12, 2005)

dude if you are gonna bulk i suggest not doing cardio. the cardio will eat the cals you are trying to bulk with.


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 12, 2005)

*Cardio*

Hey Bullet,
Appreciate the feedback.
I'll cut down on the cardio in a week or two. Really want to cut a bit of fat from my waist for now.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 12, 2005)

ok bro i was under the impression you were bulking first.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 15, 2005)

3 days a week of cardio and 2000 calories a day....looks like a cutting program rather than bulking.....


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cutting/Bulking*

Got to get my calories up for sure. Man thats a lot of food to eat. I'll also look at dropping the cardio down in a few weeks. 

I had a great week. Didn't miss a single workout and the soreness is starting to go away. Weight was the same as last week... 165 lbs. No change.

This week I want to add some weight to my chest workout.

Next week I'll do some body measurements to see if there is any progress. I can feel my shirts getting a bit tighter (a good feeling I must say).

Thats it for now.
Take care all. Keep pumping the Iron!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Got to get my calories up for sure. Man thats a lot of food to eat.


You're 165 pounds. 2,000 is peanuts. It is maintenance level for an active 130 pound woman! You should probably be at 2700 MINIMUM. I'm 196 and I eat 4000 plus a day. I'm at 2000 calories by 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2005)

You need to up your calories big time.  Forget that miniscule amount of fat around your navel, you'll forget about it pretty fast when your arms, back, etc. start growing bigger and bigger.

Up the cals!


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 16, 2005)

*more calories it is*

Ok Soxmuscle and Egoatdoor,
Thanks for the input. I'll be upping the calories this week.

Have a good week guys.


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 18, 2005)

Been a Good Week so far. Was able to get my calories up to 2970 yesterday!!!
Yesterday was a leg workout and today is Chest and Biceps. Looking forward to a great workout. Gonna really push it.

I had a body composition analysis done today:
Results:
Weight 168.61 lbs
Fat Free Mass (bones and Muscle) 132.41lbs
Fat Mass 36.2 lbs
percent bodyfat 21.5%
Not sure if these are good ratios or not but I'll get another test in a month for comparison.

Later Guys...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 18, 2005)

21% bodyfat is not good. You want to get it down to the mid teens at very least if you want to look anything like a bodybuilder.


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey all,
This week was another good week as far as the workouts go. Was able to get all the planned workouts done. Added weight to most of my sets this week.

On the diet side...well...I ate alot!!!. Got over 3000 cals everyday which was an improvement from last week.

I have to admit I am a bit confused about the bulking/cutting method (as you can see from previous posts to my journal).... I want to lose some fat on my sides and stomache AND get big at the same time. 

Is it possible to do this at the same time or should I only worry about the fat when I am cutting? 

I took measurements last night and theres no differences in bicep or chest measurements at this point...maybe I'm being impateint.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 21, 2005)

Are you pretty new to training? If you are, then some cleanup of the diet can allow you to gain some mass and cut fat at the same time. Once you have been lifting for awhile though, doing both is damn near impossible I would say, the further you develop the more difficult it becomes.

For me I do one or the other, bulk or cut. If I were to maintain calories for instance, I would go NOWHERE, if I drop any bodyfat at all its so piss slow I dont see it even after weeks. The body works best doing one thing at a time, gaining or losing. Ideally you shoot for maintaining mass while dieting down and even that is somewhat of a feat, because of water loss.

Was your bodyfat tested with calipers or some other method?


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 21, 2005)

*Hey Mudge*

It was tested on one of those Tanita weigh scales...you know...put your bare feet on it and it spits out the results.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 21, 2005)

Ooooooooooooh, those are crap, I own one. I can't see my abs terribly well but I dont believe that I am personally 31% bodyfat. 

I have never been under 27% on that thing, and I drink a lot of water, so I have a hard time believing I am severely dehydrated.


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 21, 2005)

*Same here*

I sorta think it was off for me too. Said I was dehyrated but I drink a hell of a lot of water. Anyway...thanks for the input Mudge...appreciate it!


			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> Ooooooooooooh, those are crap, I own one. I can't see my abs terribly well but I dont believe that I am personally 31% bodyfat.
> 
> I have never been under 27% on that thing, and I drink a lot of water, so I have a hard time believing I am severely dehydrated.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah the scales claim not to work if you are dehydrated since it measures resistance (bioelectrical impedance), I got a better reading (25%) with my socks on. They are not likely to work for most people.


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 29, 2005)

This is my weekly update. The workouts were real good this week except for yesterday. I didn't eat well and felt weak for the workout.

I've been able to add more weight to most of my lifting each week and it is good to feel the progress, however I am still lifting on the light side. I do 4 sets of 12 reps for each excercise. I am thinking of increasing the weight and lowering the Reps. Comments anyone??? 

I can tell I've dropped some fat thanks to the cardio 3 times a week. I will keep the cardio up for a couple more weeks then cut it back.

I did some cold measurments this morning...

Body Weight 168# (up 3 pounds from the start of my journal)
Biceps 15 inches (gain 1 inch yehaww!!!)
Waist 33.5 inches (lost half an inch)
Thighs 23 inches (lost an inch here...hmmm...)

I am real happy with the weight gain and the fat loss...

I posted a couple pics to record my progress.

Take care everyone.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 29, 2005)

Definitly some size gained in your arms.  Looking good in here.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2005)

Great progress for such a short time


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey guys...thanks for the encouragement!!!
Have a good weekend


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 4, 2005)

Hope Everone had a good week. Been browsing through some Journals. The regulars around here seem to be doing good. This forum sure keeps the motivation up!
Had another great week. Did some more measurements tonight. Not too much different from last week. I checked back on my log book and am pleased to say that I've increased the weight on most lifts. Still not at Mudge levels but I'll get there. 

Hava a question for anyone that cares to answer...

My routine is 12 reps 4 sets for each excercise. Same weight. Am I better of to go to maybe lower reps and a bit higher weight. I am pleased with the progress so far but as the rest of you...I want more, What do you guys think?

Have a good week folks


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 4, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hava a question for anyone that cares to answer...
> 
> My routine is 12 reps 4 sets for each excercise. Same weight. Am I better of to go to maybe lower reps and a bit higher weight. I am pleased with the progress so far but as the rest of you...I want more, What do you guys think?


Why not? Change things up for two to four weeks and see what happens both strength and physique wise. Then decide what to do after that.

You probably sense from my earlier posts that I am nuts about nutrition. Keep the calories, protein and carbs up during this period and you should see some great gains.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2005)

hey Bear ,

For a change of pace why not try pyramiding do sets of 12 , 10, 8, 6 increasing the weight as you go down in reps.   But like EGO said , change it up for awhile and see what happens.  Just don't change several things at once . Change your rep range or your number of sets , or your Rest intervals, try super sets .  see what works for you .  Don't forget to change some of your exercises every 8 or 9 weeks too.


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 5, 2005)

I will try some Pyramiding next week. I've been looking at other routines in the journals...seems to be a popular way to go.
Thanks GW


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Lifting Bear. Just read your journal and looks like your doing great!  Start posting your w/o's in your journal with the weights your lifting and how long you wait inbetween each set. That will help give us an idea of your intensity level and see the progress your making. JD gave you some great advice in the beginning of the thread of playing with different rep ranges. Go heavy with one exercise with a longer Rest Interval, and then the next exercise go lighter with higher reps and a short RI. Make sense? The pyramiding suggestion is good for an exercise or two also.

How's upping the cals going? Where are you at in that regards right now? And what cardio are you doing and for how long, at what intensity level?


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 6, 2005)

*OK...here is my workout plus some diet infomation. Let me know what you think.*

*This was my workout from last week...*
*Sunday*
Cardio 20 mins Treadmill
l*Monday*
Squats4x12 at 60
Stiff Dead lifts4x12x 60
Standing Calf Raise4x12x45
Lunges4x12x25
*Tuesday*
Bench4x12x80
Incline Flyes4x12x25
BarBell Curls4x10x70
Hammer Curls4x12x25
Flat Flyes4x12x30
Concentration Curls4x12x30
*Wednesday*Cardio
*Thursday*
Pullovers4x12x40
Lying Row4x12x30
Pull Downs4x12x50
Crunches
Dumbell Rows4x12x45
Neck lifts4x10x10
F*riday*
Military Press4x12x30
Front Raises4x12x17.5
Lateral Raises4x12x17.5
Skull Crushers4x12x25
Pull Downs4x12x40-45
Kick-Backs4x12x25
*Friday*Cardio
Saturday-Off
___________________________________________________________________

Based on the advice from here I want to try this for next week...any suggestion are appreciated.


*Sunday*
Cardio 20 mins Treadmill 6 MPH

Lifting Plan
Plan on doing  4 sets of 12 reps then 10 then 8 then 6
l*Monday*
Squats50/60/70/80
Stiff Dead lifts (doc said I can't do there anymore due to a previous Back injury...need to find an alternate)
Standing Calf Raise40/45/50/55
Lunges25/25/25/25
*Tuesday*
Bench80/90/100/110
Incline Flyes25/27.5/30/32.5
BarBell Curls60/70/80/90
Hammer Curls 25/27.5/30/32.5
Flat Flyes30/32.5/35/37.5
Concentration Curls30/32.5/35/37.5
*Wednesday*Cardio Treadmill 20 mins-6MPH
*Thursday*
Pullovers40/42.5/45/50
Lying Row30/32.5/35/40
Pull Downs45/50/52.5/55
Crunches
Dumbell Rows40/45/50/55
Neck lifts4x10x10
F*riday*
Military Press30/32.5/35/40
Front Raises17.5/17.5/17.5/17.5
Lateral Raises17.5/17.5/17.5/17.5
Skull Crushers20/25/27.5/30
Pull Downs40/42.5/45/47.5
Kick-Backs20/25/30/32.5
*Friday*Cardio 20 mins treadmill 6 mph
Saturday-Off


With the diet, I am eating 6 meals plus a post workout shake. Try to get up to 3000 cals a day. Honestly...thats a challenge.

Here is my typical diet

Meal1
Cottage cheese 1.5 cups
Oatmeal or an apple

Meal 2
Same as meal 1

Meal 3
Diced chicken (baked 2 cups)  with brown rice
Apple and raw veggies

Meal 4
Protien Bar

Meal 5
Roast Beef or Chicken Breast
Whole wheat pasta
Veggies

Meal 6
Protien Drink

plus a post workout shake

Thanks for the feedback if you have any


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 6, 2005)

oh yeah...I take 1 minute break between sets and 2 mins between excercises.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Based on the advice from here I want to try this for next week...any suggestion are appreciated.
> 
> 
> *Sunday*
> ...


I made some suggestions up above in bold. The pyramid thing is good but I wouldn't necessarily do it every exercise. Pick the big main exercise and do it for that one. The other exercises vary between 5-12 reps. Mix it up and then after 2-3 weeks switch the reps again for those exercises. And play with your rest interval, try to have some RI's at 1 min. And some even at 30 sec. Looking good though, I like your dedication to this!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 6, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> With the diet, I am eating 6 meals plus a post workout shake. Try to get up to 3000 cals a day. Honestly...thats a challenge.
> 
> Here is my typical diet
> 
> ...


L, your diet except for the roast beef, is almost devoid of any fat or "healthy" fats. It is also hard to determine the amount of calories, protein, etc. because you don't indicate portion sizes, but I am going to assume it is short of 3000 calories. Here are some ways to boost the cals and healthy fats:

1) Add a tablespoon or two of flax seed oil daily. This can be mixed in your protein drink, poured on the veggies or pasta( if the taste does not bother you too much) or mixed in with the oatmeal or cottage cheese. One tablespoon is about 135 calories and 14 grams of healthy fat. Two tablespoons adds 270 calories daily right away.
2) Substitute on occasion some fish such as salmon( or some other type that you like) in meal 3 or 5.
3) Have a small handful of nuts such as almonds, walnuts or unsalted dry roasted peanuts each day. The unsalted peanuts, 2 ounces, is 320 calories and 28 grams of healthy fat.


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a quick update to the Journal. Didn't have a great week last week but hoping this week will be better. Missed two workouts because of work. Need to get back on track for this week.
On a positive note I tried the pyramiding Rock, GW, and EGo were suggesting. Felt like a totally different workout. Had the good pumped up feeling after!!! Anyway I hope my update at the end of the week is more positive.
Have a good one folks.


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey all,  Hope you all had a good week. 
Work outs went well this week. I changed things up quite a bit with my routine. Started pyramiding various excercises. Sure felt good to see the bigger weights on the bar 
Cut back on some of the Bicep excercises based on what Rock4832 said. Changed up my shoulder days as well to add upright rows (sure made the shoulders scream) and shrugs. 

Did some measurments this morning and dropped another half inch off the waist. No changes in my other measurements.

Thats all for now.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey all, Hope you all had a good week.
> Work outs went well this week. I changed things up quite a bit with my routine. Started pyramiding various excercises. Sure felt good to see the bigger weights on the bar
> Cut back on some of the Bicep excercises based on what Rock4832 said. Changed up my shoulder days as well to add upright rows (sure made the shoulders scream) and shrugs.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the 1/2"   Wo's are sounding good


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 21, 2005)

I spoiled myself this weekend and bought a spanking new Incline/Decline/Flat bench with a leg press!!!
Can't wait to get home tonight and use it for my leg day!!!

It will be good to do some incline work without the though of the bench falling back..

Later Guys


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> I spoiled myself this weekend and bought a spanking new Incline/Decline/Flat bench with a leg press!!!
> Can't wait to get home tonight and use it for my leg day!!!
> 
> It will be good to do some incline work without the though of the bench falling back..
> ...


New equipment is always fun !  A bench with a leg press ?


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> New equipment is always fun ! A bench with a leg press ?


 
Details...Details....Should have said Leg Curl and Extension... 

It would be interesting to see a bench with a leg press though...


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey all. Had a pretty good week. Sure appreciate this forum and how helpfull you all are. Pleased to say this is the end of the 7th week of hitting the weights. Still pumped about it!!! 
 Updated my workout with the latest weights and exercises. The arms gained a bit from the last measurement ...just over 15  inches now. Lost 1/2 inch on the waist. Thighs are the same 25 inches...and weight is still at 168-9. I am noticing my body getting more toned but honestly thought I'd gain a bit more wieght. I cut out the cardio last week to see if that will help wilth building some more mass.  Still eating about 3000 cals a day--high protein. Added flax oil to the diet as well. 

As always ..I would appreciate your comments/suggestions on my workout.

Thanks everyone. Have a great weekend

l*Monday*
Squats50/60/70/80
Leg Extensions 45 at 12 reps for 4 sets
Leg Curls 45 at 12 reps for 4 sets
Standing Calf Raise 50 at 12 reps for 4 sets
Lunges 50 at 12 reps for 4 sets
*Tuesday*
Bench80/90/100/110
Decline Dumbell  Press (each hand) 30/30/35/40
BarBell Curls 60/70/80/90
Hammer Curls 25/27.5/30/32.5
Flat Flyes 40 (each hand) at 12 reps for 4 sets


*Thursday*
Pullovers 40/45/50/55
Lying Row60/70/80/ 90 (Lying on elevated bench face down lifting barbell)
Pull Downs45/50/52.5/55
Dumbell Rows40/45/50/55
Crunches

F*riday*
Military Press30/32.5/35/40
Upright Row 40/50/60/65
Skull Crushers20/25/27.5/30
Cable Tricept Pull Downs40/50/50/55
Shrugs /40/40/50/55


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats on the progress Bear !  Makes it all worth the effort ! 

50 lb lunges ! Those are killer !  40 lb flyes are nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Congrats on the progress Bear ! Makes it all worth the effort !
> 
> 50 lb lunges ! Those are killer ! 40 lb flyes are nothing to sneeze at either.


Hey GW
Yes the 50 lb lunges are a killer. Lunges have to be the excercise I like the least.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 26, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> . I am noticing my body getting more toned but honestly thought I'd gain a bit more wieght.


It may not be a bad sign. You could be gaining muscle( looking at the workouts you're doing) and losing fat.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey all, 

This week was pretty good. Missed my Back workout but I'll do that later today. Added more weight this week. I'll post an updated workout next week. I threw on a progress picture in my gallery...but I don't think it shows to much progress unfortunatly. I'll get there...just got to keep hammering!!!
Take care everyone. Later


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 6, 2005)

Forgot to post a Website that I've been using for info...some of you might like it. Its got body charts and exercise info. 
http://www.exrx.net/Exercise.html


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thought I would pop in and say hello and good luck on your adventure!


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey JLB001,
Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 8, 2005)

Here is the plan for this week. Added more weight over the past period to several of the exercises. Feel good about the squats this week...never lifted that heavy before. I am happy with how things are going. Expected a bit more progress but can see the body firming up. Good Feeling.

Weight 170 (same)
Arms 15 (same)
Gained a bit in the chest...43 inches (up an inch)



l*Monday*
Squats110/110/110/130--- 12 Reps
Leg Extensions 50/60/70/80 ---12 Reps
Leg Curls 50 at 12 reps for 4 sets
Standing Calf Raise 50 at 12 reps for 4 sets
Lunges 50 at 12 reps for 3 sets
*Tuesday*
Bench80/90/100/110
Decline Dumbell Press (each hand) 30/35/40/40
BarBell Curls 60/70/80/90
Hammer Curls 25/27.5/30/32.5
Flat Flyes 40 (each hand) at 12 reps for 4 sets
Concentration Curls 1 set of 35 lbs

*Thursday*
Pullovers 40/45/50/55
Lying Row60/70/80/ 90 (Lying on elevated bench face down lifting barbell)
Pull Downs45/50/52.5/55
Dumbell Rows40/50/55/60
Crunches

F*riday*
Military Press30/32.5/35/40
Upright Row 40/50/60/65
Skull Crushers20/25/27.5/30
Cable Tricep Pull Downs40/50/50/55
Shrugs /40/50/60/60

Still not doing Cardio


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey LB-

This still all 4 sets of 12?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2005)

Maybe we've been over this in your journal, but why such a light weight on some excercises?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey LB-
> 
> This still all 4 sets of 12?


Thanks for keeping me honest  
See the Red type below


l*Monday*
Squats110/110/110/130--- 12 Reps
Leg Extensions 50/60/70/80 ---12 Reps
Leg Curls 50 at 12 reps for 4 sets
Standing Calf Raise 50 at 12 reps for 4 sets
Lunges 50 at 12 reps for 3 sets
*Tuesday*
Bench80/90/100/110 (Reps of 12, 10,8,6)
Decline Dumbell Press (each hand) 30/35/40/40
BarBell Curls 60/70/80/90   (Reps of 12, 10,8,6)
Hammer Curls 25/27.5/30/32.5 (Reps of 12, 10,8,6)
Flat Flyes 40 (each hand) at 12 reps for 4 sets
Concentration Curls 1 set of 35 lbs

*Thursday*
Pullovers 40/45/50/55 (Reps of 12, 10,8,6)
Lying Row60/70/80/ 90 (Lying on elevated bench face down lifting barbell)
Pull Downs45/50/52.5/55 (Reps of 12, 10,8,6)
Dumbell Rows40/50/55/60 
Crunches

F*riday*
Military Press30/32.5/35/40 (Reps of 12, 10,8,6)
Upright Row 40/50/60/65
Skull Crushers20/25/27.5/30 (Reps of 12, 10,8,6)
Cable Tricep Pull Downs40/50/50/55 (Reps of 12, 10,8,6)
Shrugs /40/50/60/60


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Thanks for keeping me honest
> See the Red type below


In a post way above, you ask about lower reps/higher weight. Have you tried that? Id recommend it. Ive seen your pics, youve got some size. I know by looking at you that you can lift heavier. My assumption is that you arent because you want to get all your assigned reps. 

Try something like an 8/6/6 scheme, or even just an 8/6. Choose a weight that you JUST ABOUT fail on your last set, work em hard. Then take a rest, and do your next set. 

My money says youll see some growth outta that.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> In a post way above, you ask about lower reps/higher weight. Have you tried that? Id recommend it. Ive seen your pics, youve got some size. I know by looking at you that you can lift heavier. My assumption is that you arent because you want to get all your assigned reps.
> 
> Try something like an 8/6/6 scheme, or even just an 8/6. Choose a weight that you JUST ABOUT fail on your last set, work em hard. Then take a rest, and do your next set.
> 
> My money says youll see some growth outta that.


I'll give it a shot.
I think I can do heavier as well. I'll try some 8/6/6 on some of the chest tomorrow.
Thanks for the input Du!


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> I'll give it a shot.
> I think I can do heavier as well. I'll try some 8/6/6 on some of the chest tomorrow.
> Thanks for the input Du!


Just do what you can not to fail! Remember, its important to rack on your set just before failing. 

Or, use dumbells or a machine, and go ahead and fail. 

Be careful, and good luck. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Just do what you can not to fail! Remember, its important to rack on your set just before failing.
> 
> Or, use dumbells or a machine, and go ahead and fail.
> 
> Be careful, and good luck. Let me know how it goes.


Will do...Thanks Bud


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 9, 2005)

Today was Chest and Biceps:
Revised my workout to be 3 sets of 8/6/6/ with heavier weight as DU510 was referring to above.

Have to say it was a intense workout:

Barbell Bench Press 120# for 8/6/6/
Dumbel bench Press 40# for 8/6/6/
Flat Flyes 50# for 8/6/6/
Barbell Preachers 90# for 8/6/6/
Hammer curls 45# for 8/6/6/ 

Had some trouble with the Barbell Bench and had to stop for a rest during a set, otherwise used 1 min RI between sets and 2 minute RI between exercises. 
Must say I am feeling pretty pumped right now. Having a hard time typing


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Today was Chest and Biceps:
> Revised my workout to be 3 sets of 8/6/6/ with heavier weight as DU510 was referring to above.
> 
> Have to say it was a intense workout:
> ...


Sounds like a great wo Bear


----------



## Du (Mar 9, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Today was Chest and Biceps:
> Revised my workout to be 3 sets of 8/6/6/ with heavier weight as DU510 was referring to above.
> 
> Have to say it was a intense workout:
> ...


Nice work.    

Give yourself some more rest between sets next go-around. Maybe 2-3 min. 

Im glad to hear its doin you good.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 10, 2005)

Back and Adominal W/O for today. Added more weight to to this workout to. Going to add a bit more weight to Lying Row, Pull Downs, and Rows. Still felt like a had more to give!
*____________________________________________*
*Pullovers 60# for 8/6/6/*
*Lying Row 90# for 8/6/6/* (Lying on elevated bench face down lifting barbell)
*Pull Downs 110# for 8 120# for 6/6/6* 
*Dumbell Rows 65# for 8/6/6/6/*
Crunches

Diet
Cals 3091
Fat 103
Carb 267
Prot 278


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 12, 2005)

Todays workout:

*Shoulders and Triceps*

Military Press 30# warmup then 40# for 8/6/6
Upright Row 40# warmup then 70# for 8/6/6/
lateral Raises 18# for 12/12/12/12
Skull Crushers 25#warmup then 30# for 8/6/6/
Pull Downs 60# for 8/6/6/
Shrugs 80# for 8/6/6

Hope everyone had a good week!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

looks like a good workout.  No rear delts with shoulders?  do you do those on back day?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> looks like a good workout. No rear delts with shoulders? do you do those on back day?


 

Good question. Actually don't think I hit those at all P-Funk. Any suggestions for an excercise?
Thanks for checking in.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Good question. Actually don't think I hit those at all P-Funk. Any suggestions for an excercise?
> Thanks for checking in.


Hey Bear,

I like bent over laterals or face pulls


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

also face pulls...scroll down to the exercise of the month:

face pulls


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks GW and P-Funk. Appreciate it a lot
Going to add this to the back day.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 14, 2005)

Leg day...
*Squats* 4x12x110# then 1x8x160#---Heaviest squat I've ever done. 
*Leg Extensions* 3x8x115#
*Leg Curls*  4x12x50
*Lunges* 3x12x50
*Standing Calf Raises* 4x12x50

Feeling good about the increase in weights. I will bump up the weight on the Leg Extensions next week.


----------



## Du (Mar 14, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Heaviest squat I've ever done.


 
Nice work. Thats what we call a PR.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

man, that is excellent!!  The heaviest squat you have ever done!!  Way to go.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

Congrats on the PR


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 15, 2005)

Had a body analysis done today. It was on one of those "Tanita" scales (not too accurate  from what I hear). I had them do an athletic analysis as opposed to a regular one.

*January Results*
Weight 168.6 pounds
%Fat 21.5
Fat free Mass 132.41 pounds

*March 16 Results*
Weight 167.8
%Fat 13.9 (changing the selection probably had something to do with the big drop)
Fat Free Mass 144.41 pounds

*Chest/ Bicep workout (today)*
Bench 115# for 8/6/6/4 (was at 120# last week...had to back it off a bit)
Dumbell Press 50# for 8/6/6
Flat Flyes 50# for 8/6/6/
Barbell Curls 90# for 8/6/6
Hammer 45# for 8/6/6

Sure notice a difference going with higher weights and lower Reps.
This is week 10 out of 12 for the plan I put together. Need to start thinking on the next 12 weeks. Probably switch up the exercises for some variety and to keep those muscles guessing. Will stay with high weight/low Reps.

Thats it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

those are some great results so far!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

That scale is so full of shit   There is no way your 21% bf.  Nice PR the other day too.


----------



## Du (Mar 15, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Had a body analysis done today. It was on one of those "Tanita" scales (not too accurate from what I hear). I had them do an athletic analysis as opposed to a regular one.
> 
> *January Results*
> Weight 168.6 pounds
> ...


LB, youre makin really good progress. Imagine where youll be in 6 months.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Bear,

Wo looks good even with the drop in the bench.  Your flyes are really great ...50 lbs   biceps strength looking good too !


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 17, 2005)

*Back and Abs Day*

Man...Had to push myself to workout tonight. I little burned out from work. I was late doing the workout but I got it done...

*Pullovers 60# for 8/6/6/*
*Lying Row 110# for 8/6/6/* (Lying on elevated bench face down lifting barbell up 20# from last week)
*Pull Downs 120# 8/6/6* (up 10# from last week. Used my new chinning bar)
*Dumbell Rows 70# for 8/6/6/6* ( up 5# from last week)
*Rear Delt Bent over lifts 20# for* *8/6/6* (see Patrick I listened to ya!!!  )
*Crunches*

Thats it!


----------



## Du (Mar 17, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Man...Had to push myself to workout tonight. I little burned out from work. I was late doing the workout but I got it done...
> 
> *Pullovers 60# for 8/6/6/*
> *Lying Row 110# for 8/6/6/* (Lying on elevated bench face down lifting barbell up 20# from last week)
> ...


Nice weights my friend, nice weights. Youre moving up, hows it feeling?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 17, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nice weights my friend, nice weights. Youre moving up, hows it feeling?


Hey du510
Feeling good. Real good. I Notice the difference with the heavier weights for sure. I Realized how little I was pushing myself before. I am spending more time focusing on form and concentrating on the muscle I am working to be sure I am hitting it the best I can. 
I've  got a couple more weeks left on the my 12 week program...then I am going to mix things up a bit but will stay with the heavy weight method.

Thanks for the push.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What kind of work do you do?


PreMier,
I work for the phone company


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice wo Bear  

Congrats on the increases


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 18, 2005)

Military Press 30# warmup then 40# for 8/6/6
Upright Row 60# warmup then 80# for 8/6/6/6 up 10# from last week
lateral Raises 20# for 8/6/6/6/6 up 2# from last week
Skull Crushers 25#warmup then 30# for 8/6/6/
Pull Downs 60# for 8/6/6/4
Shrugs 80# for 8/6/6

Had a hard time holding the Barbells for the shrugs...put the straps on. Was a great week of workouts. Feeling great. Back at it on Monday.

Was wondering if I should be increasing the wieghts to the point I can't complete the last set? Been really focusing on form. What do you think?

Take Care all


----------



## Du (Mar 18, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Military Press 30# warmup then 40# for 8/6/6
> Upright Row 60# warmup then 80# for 8/6/6/6 up 10# from last week
> lateral Raises 20# for 8/6/6/6/6 up 2# from last week
> Skull Crushers 25#warmup then 30# for 8/6/6/
> ...


Nice lifts LB. 

My opinion, Id say to get the last set to jsut before failure. Try to get it so that on your last set, your last rep, you are just about to fail. Then rack it and call it a set. 

That make any sense?

Only in lifting is failure a good thing.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

> Was wondering if I should be increasing the wieghts to the point I can't complete the last set? Been really focusing on form. What do you think?




as long as the form is still pretty good.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 21, 2005)

*Leg Day*

Leg day...
*Squats* 160# for 8/6/6/6 
*Leg Extensions* 125# for 12/12/12/12/ Up 10# from last week. Wiil add more #'s next week
*Leg Curls* 3x12x50
*Lunges* 3x12x50
*Standing Calf Raises* 4x12x50

Didn't feel like a stellar workout but managed to get some increases from last week.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

Bear ,


you do know you have added *100 *lbs to your squats in less than 2 months


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Bear ,
> 
> 
> you do know you have added *100 *lbs to your squats in less than 2 months


Thanks for noticing and pointing that out...guess it pays to look back sometimes.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 22, 2005)

*Chest/Bicep day*

*Chest/ Bicep workout *
*Bench* 115# for 8/6/6/ and 120# for 6. Will take this up next week
*Dumbell Press* 50# for 8/7/7
*Flat Flyes* 50# for 8/6/6/
*Barbell Curls* 90# for 8/6/6 and 95# for 6
*Hammer* 50# for 8 reps and 47.5 for 6/6  reps. Form got sloppy so  backed off a bit
________________________________________________
Chest and Bicep day
Added an extra set to the Bench and Barbell curls this week. No big gains on the weights. Was a good workout today and my arms felt good and pumped. 
Starting to notice some increase in size and the shirts getting  a bit tighter.
Will take some measurements next week to see it it's all in my head  

Take care all


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> *Chest/ Bicep workout *
> *Bench* 115# for 8/6/6/ and 120# for 6. Will take this up next week
> *Dumbell Press* 50# for 8/7/7
> *Flat Flyes* 50# for 8/6/6/
> ...


Bear ,
Looking good  


> Starting to notice some increase in size and the shirts getting a bit tighter.
> Will take some measurements next week to see it it's all in my head


That's what its all about ! Congrats !


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Wait untill you have to start buying all new clothes, then you wont be smiling.  Sweat pants are your friend lol


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wait untill you have to start buying all new clothes, then you wont be smiling. Sweat pants are your friend lol


I'm a man that has been many sizes so I'll be OK for a while lol... but I know that you mean.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wait untill you have to start buying all new clothes, then you wont be smiling. Sweat pants are your friend lol


LOL, 

that and I have like 3 wardrobes. my "bulking" wardrobe, my maintenance wardrobe  and my "cutting" wardrobe   If you can call 3 different sizes of jeans a wardrobe


----------



## Du (Mar 23, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> *Chest/ Bicep workout *
> *Bench* 115# for 8/6/6/ and 120# for 6. Will take this up next week
> *Dumbell Press* 50# for 8/7/7
> *Flat Flyes* 50# for 8/6/6/
> ...


Hell yea. Nice workout. 

Like GW said, THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT. 

Lookin good LB.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 24, 2005)

*Back and Abs*

Today is Back/Abs day

*Pullovers 60# for 8/6/ and 65# for 6*
*Lying Row 110# for 8/6/6/* (Lying on elevated bench face down lifting barbell up 20# from last week)
*Pull Downs 125# 8/6/6/4* (up 5# from last week. Used chinning bar...sure seems to isolate the Lats)
*Dumbell Rows 70# for 8/6/6/6* ( up 5# from last week)
*Rear Delt Bent over lifts 20# for* *8/8/8*
*Crunches*

Increased a few pounds this week...nothing major though. Went slow on this workout to make sure I worked the whole range of motion (if that makes sense). Made some notes in my w/o log to add some more weight next week.
Later Guys


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Today is Back/Abs day
> 
> *Pullovers 60# for 8/6/ and 65# for 6*
> *Lying Row 110# for 8/6/6/* (Lying on elevated bench face down lifting barbell up 20# from last week)
> ...


Bear , 
Nice wo !  More progress I see   Are your Db rows one arm at a time ? I love those I get areal good rom on those .


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Bear ,
> Nice wo ! More progress I see  Are your Db rows one arm at a time ? I love those I get areal good rom on those .


Thanks Gary
Yeah. One arm at a time. I try to keep my back as flat as possible and realy focus on getting the most from each lift ... or as you say ROM...geez I'm learning new lingo all the time.
I really like  Dumbell rows...I notice a few guys in the "training" forum call it the most under-rated excercise


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

nice DB rows.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 25, 2005)

*Shoulders and Tricep*

TGIF
Here is my shoulder&tri W/O today.

Military Press  42.5# for 8/8/8/8 up 2.5#
Upright Row  80# for 8/8/8/8 
lateral Raises 22.5# for 8/8/8/8/ up 2.5# from last week
Skull Crushers  32.5# for 8/8/6/ up 2.5#
Pull Downs 60# for 8/8/7/7
Shrugs 160# for 8/8/8/7 used a Barbell this week

Thats it for now
hope you had a great week!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice workout Tim.  Good to see those numbers going up.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

You start off your back workout with pullovers? Are these DB or Nautilus?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout Tim. Good to see those numbers going up.


yeh , what he said ! Nice upright rows


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 25, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> You start off your back workout with pullovers? Are these DB or Nautilus?


Actually with pulldowns. The pullovers are Dumbell
 I'll start posting in the proper order...does the order matter?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout Tim. Good to see those numbers going up.


Hey Jake and Gary,
Thanks for the encouragement . 
Have a great weekend Guys.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 28, 2005)

*Leg Day*

Quads/Hams/Calfs...
*Squats* *160# for 8/6/6/8* going up to 8 reps next week
*Leg* *Extensions 130# for 12/12/12/12/* Up 5# from last week. Went nice and slow on these
*Leg* *Curls 60# for 12/12/12/12* up 10# from last week. Took these nice and slow too. 
*Lunges* *50# for 12/12/12*
*Standing Calf Raises 50 for 12/12/12.* Really focused on the ROM here. Was getting sloppy last week.

Sure got a nice workout on the leg extensions and curls by slowing it down. Felt like I got the best of the negative motion too.

Want to get my squats lower next week. 

Thats it for now.


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Quads/Hams/Calfs...
> *Squats* *160# for 8/6/6/8* going up to 8 reps next week
> *Leg* *Extensions 130# for 12/12/12/12/* Up 5# from last week. Went nice and slow on these
> *Leg* *Curls 60# for 12/12/12/12* up 10# from last week. Took these nice and slow too.
> ...


Youre gettin better everyday. Nice work. 

Are you supplementing with anything?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 28, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre gettin better everyday. Nice work.
> 
> Are you supplementing with anything?


Thanks du510

I haven't been supplementing other than with protein drinks, multi vits, and Flax oil. Have to admit I don't know that much about supplements. Tried Creatine a couple years ago but it made me feel sick all the time.

What kind of supplements were you thinking about?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Fish oil is a must IMO.  I take that, along with whey and a multi.  I also use glucosamine chondroiten and MSM(joint care).


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Thanks du510
> 
> I haven't been supplementing other than with protein drinks, multi vits, and Flax oil. Have to admit I don't know that much about supplements. Tried Creatine a couple years ago but it made me feel sick all the time.
> 
> What kind of supplements were you thinking about?


 


			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Fish oil is a must IMO. I take that, along with whey and a multi. I also use glucosamine chondroiten and MSM(joint care).


Whey protein, multivitamin, and flax is a good way to go. Like Pre said - fish oil is good. I hate the taste associated with it, though. Flax is a good substitute. I personally use Glucosamine/Chondritin w/ a prescription sulphur drug for my joint pains... so Id recommend G/C if you get any joint pains. 

Creatine is another good choice. Im not taking it right now, but its not a bad idea to use it. The upset stomach maybe a result of taking too much. You wouldnt want to take more than 5g or so per serving. 

Looks like youve got a solid supplement base, LB. No need to go much further.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 28, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Creatine is another good choice. Im not taking it right now, but its not a bad idea to use it. The upset stomach maybe a result of taking too much. You wouldnt want to take more than 5g or so per serving.
> 
> Looks like youve got a solid supplement base, LB. No need to go much further.


Thanks for the opinions guys. 
I may try Creatine  again in the future in smaller doses. Last time the guy at GNC had me loading up on the stuff. Man...did I get sick...cramps, dizzy... dehydated...etc. Left it alone after that.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea, there is no need to load.. Also look into the newer creatine products(tri creatine malate/cee).  They should help with that.  Du, fish burps are sexy


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They should help with that. Du, fish burps are sexy


...Depends how your getting them 

couldn't resist


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

I meant the newer creatines will help with stomach problems


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 29, 2005)

*Chest and Arms*

*Chest/ Bicep workout 
Bench* 120# for 8/6/6/ and 130# for 6. Up 5 # from last week. Will try for 130 on all sets next week
*Dumbell Press* 50# for 8/8/7
*Flat Flyes* 50# for 8/6/5/
*Barbell Curls* 95# for 8/6/6/6. Up 5 pounds
*Hammer*  47.5 for 8/ 6/6 . 

This is the last week off my 12 week program. I am going to come up with a new W/O this weekend to change things up a bit. Still enjoying it.

I did some measurements. I little disappointing but I know I've made progress. I try to keep in mind that I've lost body fat during this time as well.
Prog Start
Chest  42.5
Arms 14
waist 34
Thighs 24
weight 165

Today
Chest 42.5 (actually a big bigger but I'll call it 42.5)
Arms 15.75
Thighs 22.5
Neck 16
waist 33.5
weight 170


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> ...Depends how your getting them
> 
> couldn't resist


Cant let this one slide away...


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> *Chest/ Bicep workout *
> *Bench* 120# for 8/6/6/ and 130# for 6. Up 5 # from last week. Will try for 130 on all sets next week
> *Dumbell Press* 50# for 8/8/7
> *Flat Flyes* 50# for 8/6/5/
> ...


Again, weights are up.  

Did you do your DB press flat or incline? If you did your bb press flat, Id recommend doing your db on an incline. Just my opinion, of course. 

Arms 14 to 15.5 - real nice change. 

Gotta remember too - dont focus on numbers. Focus on the entire package. Are you happier where you are now than where you started? Id sure as hell hope you are, cuz youre doin a hell of a lot better. Keep it up, man, keep it up.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Again, weights are up.
> 
> Did you do your DB press flat or incline? If you did your bb press flat, Id recommend doing your db on an incline. Just my opinion, of course.
> 
> ...


DB Presses were flat...I was thinking of changing that next week. 

Yup...overall I'm happy just figured I gain a bit more in my chest. My shirts feel tighter anyway...

Thanks du510


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice progress Bear. Impressive gain on the arms


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 31, 2005)

*Back and ABS*

Here is todays edition of my training log

*Pull Downs (chin bar) 130# 8/7/6/6* (up 5# from last week)
*Pullovers 65# for 8/6/6 *up 5# from last week
*Lying Row 120# for 8/6/6/* (Lying on elevated bench face down lifting barbell up 10# from last week)
*Dumbell Rows 75# for 8/6/6/6* ( up 5# from last week)
*Rear Delt Bent over lifts 20# for* *8/8/8/8* added another set
*Crunches*
*1 minute RI's*

*What do you guys think of pullovers? Seems to get a good pull in the abs...are they that effective for the back???*

*Thanks*


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Pullovers are good for the lats IMO.  I dont do them though lol  Nice workout.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

pulllovers are awesome for the lats. I like to do them as my last exercise of an upper bodt workout just to finish things off.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pulllovers are awesome for the lats. I like to do them as my last exercise of an upper bodt workout just to finish things off.


Thanks for the comments guys. Good to know. 
They must do some work on the Abs too...cause I can sure feel it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments guys. Good to know.
> They must do some work on the Abs too...cause I can sure feel it.




Displacing an apendage in space will alter your center of gravity.  Placing resistance in that apendage like a DB will alter the center of gravity even more.  Pullovers are excellent on the core because you are lying down and taking  a weight overhead.  This is displacing your center of gravity closer to youur head which puts stress on your core and obliques to keep you stable and from falling over.  Pullovers are a completely fundamenal exercise IMO and deserve a place in everyones routine whenever you can work them in.  If you are feeling especially brave, try doing them with your feet up in the air.  That will really put stess on your abs as you are now limiting your base of support while altering your center of gravity.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Pullovers are a completely fundamenal exercise IMO and deserve a place in everyones routine whenever you can work them in. If you are feeling especially brave, try doing them with your feet up in the air. That will really put stess on your abs as you are now limiting your base of support while altering your center of gravity.


I'll try it next week with the feet up. I work out alone at home so If I never post again you'll know it didn't go so well...


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 2, 2005)

Crappy workout tonight.

Military Press 42.5# for 8/6/6/68 
Upright Row 80# for 8/8/8/
lateral Raises 22.5# for 8/8/8/
Skull Crushers 32.5# for 8/8/8/
Pull Downs 60# for 8/6/6/6
Shrugs Wasn't able to complete 

Had a bad day of eating and the workout wasn't much better. Heard a crack in my neck on the first set of military presses...then the pain set in. Managed to get the w/o done with a cold compress on the neck. I'll be heading to the Chiropractor on Monday...I can turn my neck side to side but up and down is pretty sore. 
I'll get it looked after and will be back at it on Monday.


----------



## Du (Apr 7, 2005)

Hows that neck feelin? Gotta be careful w/mil press. Ive hurt my neck and been out for 2-3 weeks b/c of it Feb 2004. Periodic injuries is part of our game, but it still sucks. Have you lifted at all since ya did it?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hows that neck feelin? Gotta be careful w/mil press. Ive hurt my neck and been out for 2-3 weeks b/c of it Feb 2004. Periodic injuries is part of our game, but it still sucks. Have you lifted at all since ya did it?


Thanks for checking in.
Took a week off. I guess the timing was good (if it ever is) for the injury...as I was planning on taking a week off at the end of my 12 weeks. 
I screwed up a disk in my neck. Finished my last Chiro appt to I'll be back at it tonight.

The Doc says no more military press standing up. Too much pressure on the Spine. He suggested doing them on an incline bench instead to better support the Spine. He said they are just as effective as standing...Anyone have thoughts/comments on that?


----------



## Du (Apr 11, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Thanks for checking in.
> Took a week off. I guess the timing was good (if it ever is) for the injury...as I was planning on taking a week off at the end of my 12 weeks.
> I screwed up a disk in my neck. Finished my last Chiro appt to I'll be back at it tonight.
> 
> The Doc says no more military press standing up. Too much pressure on the Spine. He suggested doing them on an incline bench instead to better support the Spine. He said they are just as effective as standing...Anyone have thoughts/comments on that?


Good to hear youre gettin taken care of. 

Personally, I almost always do them w/ db's on a steep incline. It is more comfortable for me. Try it out, Im sure you will think the same.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> The Doc says no more military press standing up. Too much pressure on the Spine. He suggested doing them on an incline bench instead to better support the Spine. He said they are just as effective as standing...Anyone have thoughts/comments on that?




standing is better than seated as far as spinal pressure as when you are seated you don't have the ability to absorb force with your hips.

Inclines will hit the anterior delts great also, and, the angle isn't straight up and down which will be much better for your back.  I like to alternate my overhead presses with incline presses frequently actually.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> standing is better than seated as far as spinal pressure as when you are seated you don't have the ability to absorb force with your hips.
> 
> Inclines will hit the anterior delts great also, and, the angle isn't straight up and down which will be much better for your back. I like to alternate my overhead presses with incline presses frequently actually.


Great..I was hoping I could still work them good on incline.
Thanks Patrick


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 12, 2005)

*Back in the Saddle!!*

Hey all,

Was able to do my first workout in over a week. Neck is much better. Yesterday did some light cardio (20 minute run)

Nothing impressive just light W/O's for the rest of this week. Feels good to be back at it.
*Chest/ Bicep workout 
Bench* 115# for 8/8/8/8 
*Incline Dumbell Press* 40# for 8/8/8
*Flat Flyes* 40# for 8/8/8/
*Barbell Curls* 90# for 8/8/8
*Hammer* 40 for 8/8/6 

Later


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Your back, thats all that matters. Take it slow and you'll be right back where you want!!!


----------



## Du (Apr 12, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Was able to do my first workout in over a week. Neck is much better. Yesterday did some light cardio (20 minute run)
> 
> ...


Injuries take a while to heal from, especially neck/back ones. Milk it, take care of it. Do not rush it at all. 

Good to see youre in again though, and didnt give up.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 12, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Injuries take a while to heal from, especially neck/back ones. Milk it, take care of it. Do not rush it at all.
> 
> Good to see youre in again though, and didnt give up.


Won't give up that easily. Made too many gains and enjoy lifting too much.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome back Bear


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 14, 2005)

Back and Abs today...20 minute run yesterday.
Nothing Stellar...still taking it light this week.

*Pull Downs (chin bar) 120# 8/8/8/8* 
*Dumbell Rows 70# for 8/8/8/*
*Rear Delt Bent over lifts 20# for* *8/8/8* 
*Pullovers 60# for 8/8/8*
*Crunches*
*1 minute RI's*


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Back and Abs today...20 minute run yesterday.
> Nothing Stellar...still taking it light this week.
> 
> *Pull Downs (chin bar) 120# 8/8/8/8*
> ...


Good idea Bear ! nice to see someone with some common sense in re: injuries/trraining !


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 15, 2005)

*Shoulder and Tris*

Went a bit lighter again today. Was a good w/o...Was a bit gun shy on the Military press after last week but all went well.

Military Press 35# for 8/8/8/8 
Upright Row 70# for 8/8/8/8
lateral Raises 22.5# for 8/8/8/
Skull Crushers 30# for 8/8/8/
Pull Downs 60# for 8/8/8/
Shrugs 70# 8/8/8

Seeing some good progress in the shoulders and arms.
Added a progress pic to the gallery. The lighting is sorta dark 
Thats it.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Went a bit lighter again today. Was a good w/o...Was a bit gun shy on the Military press after last week but all went well.
> 
> Military Press 35# for 8/8/8/8
> Upright Row 70# for 8/8/8/8
> ...


Way to go Bear .

I love reading peoples journals and seeing words like 





> Seeing some good progress in the shoulders and arms.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 19, 2005)

*Chest and Bicep day*

*Chest/ Bicep workout *
*
Bench* 120# for 8/8/8/5 Felt good-increase next week

*Incline Dumbell Press* 40# for 8/9/8-increase for next week

*Flat Flyes* 50# for 6/5/5/ these were a bit of a struggle. HMMM...I've done this weight before and completed my sets. Next week will be better.

*Barbell Curls* 90# for 8/8/8/8 Added another set...will take the weight up next week

*Hammer* 40 for 8/7/7 

Want to change this w/o around a bit. Thinking of dropping the hammers for a few weeks for concentration curls. Also want an alternate excercise for the chest. I work out at home...no dip station (yet). Any ideas guys?

Thanks it for now


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice wo Bear,

Which chest exercise are you wanting to replace ?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Bear,
> 
> Which chest exercise are you wanting to replace ?


Hey GW,
Probably the incline DB's


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey GW,
> Probably the incline DB's


Got any cables ? you could do cable crossovers . If not why not try declines ?


----------



## Du (Apr 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> If not why not try declines ?


How are your shoulders? If theyre even a slight problem, then I wouldnt recommend declines.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Guys...Been on the road for a week trying to workout in a marginal hotel gym. Back at home for this week...

*Chest/ Bicep workout 

Bench* 125# for 8/8/7/5 up from last week. Heaviest bench I've done!!
*Incline Dumbell Press* 45# for 8/8/7-up 5 from last week
*Flat Flyes* 50# for 8/6/6/ 
*Preacher Curls* 95# for 8/8/6/2 Finally broke the 90# barrier. Felt good
*Hammer* 40 for 8/8/8

Thats it
Take Care all


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey Guys...Been on the road for a week trying to workout in a marginal hotel gym. Back at home for this week...
> 
> *Chest/ Bicep workout *
> 
> ...


Nice Job Bear ! 

congrats on the increases, great preacher curls


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Bear!!! Hey my daughter loves that movie  Looks solid and congrats on the increases!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Gary and Archangel.
Appreciate it.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice lifts!  Doing a week off/partial week can be good for ya sometimes.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 27, 2005)

*Back*

*Dropped some of the weights by 5# (pulldowns, DB Rows). Will pick it back up next week. Was a good workout.*

*Pull Downs (chin bar) 125# 8/8/8/6* 
*Dumbell Rows 70# for 8/8/8* 
*Rear Delt Bent over lifts 20# for* *8/8/8/10* 
*Bent over Row 110# for 8/8/8/* 
*Pullovers 60# for 8/8/8*

*Crunches*
*1 minute RI's*


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice wo Bear !  

and even dropping the weight on the db rows, they are still impressive


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Good numbers Brother Bear!!! Lookin solid there


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

doing good bear.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 28, 2005)

*Shoulder and Tri's*

Military Press 35# for 10/10/9/9 
Upright Row 80# for 8/8/8/8
lateral Raises 22.5# for 8/8/8/8
Skull Crushers 32.5# for 8/8/8/
Pull Downs 60# for 8/8/8/2
Shrugs 140# 8/8/8

Was a good workout. Going to move up on the Military Presses next week. 
Have a question about my upright Rows....I use a bar bell that is bent (cambered?? see pic below).... Seems to put my wrists at an odd angle for upright rows. Anyone use this type of Barbell for upright rows? Thinking I may have to get a straight one but wanted to check and see what the gang thought.

Talk to you later


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2005)

alot of people use the ez-curl bar for upright rows.  i used to when i was younger (haven't done it in years becasue it doesn't cross over to the olympic lifts).  I prefed the straight bb.  i guess it is just preference though.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 4, 2005)

*Chest/ Bicep workout 

Bench* 125# for 8/8/7/5 
*Incline Dumbell Press* 45# for 8/8/8-
*Flat Flyes* 50# for 8/6/6/ 
*Preacher Curls* 95# for 8/8/6/2 
*Hammer* 40 for 8/8/8

I'm on the road again this week so added some other excercises to the mix today as I doubt I'll get to a gym tomorrow.

Dumbell Rows 70# for 8/8/8
Lat Pulldowns 125# for 8/8/7
Pullovers 60# for 8/8/8
Tricep Pull downs 60# for 8/8/8

Back home on Friday to the good ole home gym!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Bear!!! Home Sweet (Gym) Home!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2005)

Nice workout Tim, and be safe on the road.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 5, 2005)

Sort of a Corny story here but...
To the guys that follow my journal...you know I learn a lot for the guys on here but never offer much training advice. I've been travelling for the past week and have been working out in the Hotel gym. I was doing my routine the other day and a guy actually came up to me and asked about the excercises I was doing. Kinda felt like an expert for a few moments...15 minutes of fame huh!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2005)

I love when people ask me for information.  It's definitly a good feeling. Ha.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2005)

Thats what its all about, helping others that need it(or try to).  I dont mind people talking to me sometimes.. but mostly its bothersome while im in the gym.


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

Cool story Bear


----------



## LiftinBear (May 11, 2005)

Missed my leg workout this week. Will try to fit it in later in the the week.
Today did chest and Bi's.

*Bench* 125# for 8/8/8/5 
*Incline Dumbell Press* 40# for 7/8/8
*Flat Flyes* 50# for 8/7/6/ 
*Preacher Curls* 90# for 8/8/8/ 
*Hammer* 40 for 8/8/8

The elbows were screaming today. Made Preachers a challenge. Felt weak today. W/O's have been sort of screwed up with the travelling. Looking forward to getting some consistancy going again.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Solid lookin w/o there Brother Bear!!! Watch those elbows


----------



## LiftinBear (May 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid lookin w/o there Brother Bear!!! Watch those elbows


Will Do Arch...
Not too concerned...just a bit stiff today.
Take Care


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2005)

how are you warming up?  is it a cause for concern or is it just a little stiffness?


----------



## LiftinBear (May 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> how are you warming up? is it a cause for concern or is it just a little stiffness?


That's probably the problem. Didn't do much for warmup. The elbows are not sore today so I think all is good. 
Thanks for checking in Sox!


----------



## LiftinBear (May 12, 2005)

*Back and Abs*

Lat Pulldowns (Chin) 125# for 8/8/8/6
Lat Pulldowns (Wide) 125# for 8/8
Dumbell Rows 70# for 8/8/8
Rear Delts 20# for 10/10/10/10
Pullovers 60# for 8/8/8
Crunches

Was a good workout today. No increase in the weights though. Starting to lose some body fat. Was nice to see some definition coming on my back.
Take Care all


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Bear!!! Congrats on losing some BF too!!! Keep it up


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there Brother Bear!!! Congrats on losing some BF too!!! Keep it up



Workouts are looking good!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2005)

For whatever reason recently I had had trouble warming up.  It's a bitch, but I know do a little jogging before I do my pre-workout stretching.

I'm always checking in, just keep it coming.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 13, 2005)

*Shoulders and Tri's*

Was a great workout...good way to end the week.

Military Press 35# for 12/12/9/8 
Upright Row 80# for 8/8/8/8
lateral Raises 22.5# for 8/6/6/6
Skull Crushers 32.5# for 8/8/8/
Tri cep Pull Downs 60# for 8/8/8/6
Shrugs 140# 10/8/8/8

Really enjoyed the shrugs. Trap were looking nice (till theu cool off that is ).
Going to increase the Military press next week.

Thats it!


----------



## King Silverback (May 13, 2005)

Good Lookin w/o there Brother Bear!!! I love shrugs too!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (May 17, 2005)

*Chest and Bicep *

*Bench* 125# for 8/8/8/6 
*Incline Dumbell Press* 45# for 10/8/8
*Flat Flyes* 50# for 8/6/6/ 
*Preacher Curls* 90# for 8/8/8/ 
*Hammer* 40 for 8/8/8
*Concentration Curls* 40# for 8/8

Great workout today. Flat flyes still seem to be a struggle. Don't want to back off the weight but have to watch the form. Going to switch out the Hammers next week for more concentrations.

2 min RI's on the bench
1.5 RI's an everything else


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

NICE numbers!!! Lookin good Brother Bear!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> *Chest and Bicep *
> 
> *Bench* 125# for 8/8/8/6
> *Incline Dumbell Press* 45# for 10/8/8
> ...



If you sare witching out the hammers - try straight bar curls.  They are much harder then EZ bars.


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Couple of nice wo's Bear ! 

Shrugs are cool  and an increase in MP's coming up


----------



## LiftinBear (May 17, 2005)

*GDUB:* Thanks Buddy. Yup increase in the Military this week. Really starting to like the should w/o. Getting some nice definition in the shoulders and Traps

*Arch:* Thanks Brother.  Intend on adding more weight but have slowed down the increase. Don't need another injury to put me out for another week.

*YM:* I have to get a straight bar. I've been looking at them. Now I have another reason to get some more gym stuff!!!
Thanks for checking in guys


----------



## LiftinBear (May 18, 2005)

*Back and Abs*

Lat Pulldowns (Chin) 125# for 8/8/8/8. Move up the weight next week
Lat Pulldowns (Wide) 125# for 8/8 Felt a good ROM on these.
Dumbell Rows 70# for 8/8/8/8 added another set
Rear Delts 22.5# for 8/8/8/8. Up 2.5 pounds this week
Pullovers 65# for 8/8/8 up 5 pounds this week.
Crunches

Nice workout. Felt some good intensity too.

Had a reading done on the Tanita scale. I know they are inaccurate but I hope it is consistantly inaccurate. Lost 2.5 pounds of BF...or so it says


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2005)

look at you with the chin pulldowns.  thats a great workout, congratulations.


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

Alright Bear !

increases in wt., increases in sets, increases for next wo


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Lat Pulldowns (Chin) 125# for 8/8/8/8. Move up the weight next week
> Lat Pulldowns (Wide) 125# for 8/8 Felt a good ROM on these.
> Dumbell Rows 70# for 8/8/8/8 added another set
> Rear Delts 22.5# for 8/8/8/8. Up 2.5 pounds this week
> ...


Great w/o buddy. Doing well. So what is your RI (rest interval) for your exercises? Are you going for failure on the last set and all other sets are leading up to that point? Looks like your moving some great weight and consistently moving up, that's awesome


----------



## LiftinBear (May 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o buddy. Doing well. So what is your RI (rest interval) for your exercises? Are you going for failure on the last set and all other sets are leading up to that point? Looks like your moving some great weight and consistently moving up, that's awesome


Thanks!
I do a RI of 1 min between sets (sometimes 2 mins if it is my first routine at a higher weight)

2 minute RI between exercises.

As for going to failure...The last sets are usually difficult to complete but I push it through. I probably could add some weight and hit failure. I tend to favour keeping good form and moving up the weight slowly. 

Thanks for checking in Bud!


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Another Dynamite W/O there BRother Bear!!! Way to go, keep it up


----------



## LiftinBear (May 19, 2005)

*Shoulders and Tri's*

Military Press 40# for 9/9/10/8 . Up 5 #--failure on last set.Will try 45# next W/0
Upright Row 80# for 8/8/8/8 Will take these up next week.
lateral Raises 22.5# for 8/8/8/8
Shrugs 140# 8/8/8/8
Tri cep Pull Downs 60# for 8/8/8/8
Skull Crushers 32.5# for 8/6/6/ 


Good workout today. Did the shrugs with a 5 second hold at the top. Nice! Might split up the Tricep excercises next week. Tri's always seem too fried to get another set of Skull Crushers in.


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Brother Bear!!! How did you like the Shrugs with the 5 second pause? Really lookin solid in here


----------



## LiftinBear (May 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o there Brother Bear!!! How did you like the Shrugs with the 5 second pause? Really lookin solid in here


Thanks Arch.
Liked the pause. Felt like I was getting the most out of it. The traps were looking big. Neck was looking wide too. Wish they would stay that way but they seem to deflate after a while  . Thanks for the idea there big guy!


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 5, 2009)

*Blast from the past*

Just checking in here after a long time. Glad to see some of the buds still here, Pfunk, Arch, Premier, Tank, Sox, Yellowmamba, GW...
Been working out but need to get posting on this great inspirational forum.

Tim


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2009)

.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 6, 2009)

*Workout Summary...and todays W/Out*

Glad it's Friday-Was looking forward to getting home for the workout.
Just getting back into it. Been doing this routine for a month and a half with current weights.
*Monday (Legs)
*Squats
4 sets of 8 @ 130#
Lunges
4 sets of 8 @ 60#
Hamstrings
4 sets of 8 @ 70#
Calf lifts
4 sets of 10-12 @45#
*Wednesday (Arms and Shoulders)
*Shoulders
4 sets of 8-10 @45#
Incline Lats
4 sets of 8-10 @32.5#
Hammers
4 sets of 8 @ 35#
Barbell Curls
4 sets of 8-10 @85#
Tricep pulldowns
4 sets of 8-10@ 65#
Tricep Bench Dips
4 sets of 10 with 35# on thighs
*Friday (Chest and Back)
*Bench Press
4 sets of 8 @ 120#
Flys
4 sets of 8 @ 40#
Lats
4 sets of 8-10@ 120#
Double DB Rolls 
4 sets of 8 @35#
Shrugs
4 sets of 10 @120#


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2009)

i havent seen gw in a long time.. i wonder if he is ok


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 6, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i havent seen gw in a long time.. i wonder if he is ok


Yeah shit...just looked last post 2006. He was a big cheerleader for a lot of us. Wonder whats keeping him....Gary...you there?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 10, 2009)

*Leg day*

Today is leg day. Incresed the weight on the Squats...getting there.  
Squats
4 sets of 8 @ 140#
Lunges
4 sets of 8 @ 60# (30lbs each hand)
Hamstrings reverse leg press
4 sets of 8 @ 70#
Calf lifts
4 sets of 10-12 @45# (increase weight next week)


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 11, 2009)

*Arms and Shoulder day*

Todays--- arm and shoulder day. Wasn't a stellar workout but I got it done.

(Arms and Shoulders)
*Shoulder Press*
4 sets of 8-10 @45#
*Incline Lats*
4 sets of 8-10 @32.5#
*Hammers*
4 sets of 8 @ 37.5# bumped up the weight a bit from last week
*Barbell Curls*
3 sets of 8
1 set of 7//powered out  @90# (last week 80lbs)
*Tricep rope pulldowns*
4 sets of 8@ 65# (held the weight at the full extension for a few seconds)
*Tricep Bench Dips*
4 sets of 10 with 45# plate on thighs (up 10lbs from last week)

Form was a bit sloppy in the incline Laterals...need to work on that


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 13, 2009)

*chest and back*

Friday (Chest and Back)
Bench Press
4 sets of 8 @ 120#
Flys
4 sets of 8 @ 45# up 5 lbs from last week
Lats
4 sets of 8-10@ 130# up 10lbs from last week
Double DB Rolls 
4 sets of 8 @37.5# up 2.5lbs from last week
Shrugs
4 sets of 10 @120# (need to try something other than shrugs)

Incline DB presses
45 lbs-9 (tried these for the first time)

Pull ups-body weight

Was a good way to end the week and a busy day.
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2009)

nice workout.  have a good weekend too


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 14, 2009)

PreMier said:


> nice workout. have a good weekend too


Thanks Bud. How's things?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 16, 2009)

*Legs*

Monday (Legs)
Squats
4 sets of 8 @ 150# (up 10lbs from last week-getting there)
Lunges
4 sets of 8 @ 80# (up 20 lbs from last week---these almost killed me lol)
Hamstrings
4 sets of 8 @ 75# (up only 5 clams from last week-still ok)
Calf lifts
4 sets of 10 @60# (up 15 LBs-)
Felt really good about this W/O- Slowing getting back to where I was before.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey LB-
Welcome back to IM! Bit of a layoff, eh?
I'm back at square one here, myself.
I just started back a week ago...body still hating me for taking me out of it's fatty, comfort zone.
We're nearly the same strength, so will be following ya!
mike


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 17, 2009)

*Cardio*

30 mins on the outside hillside stairs...A few rests.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

those sound...fun. How'd it go?
I'm gonna add cardio in next week...


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> those sound...fun. How'd it go?
> I'm gonna add cardio in next week...


They were tough frankly.
Started out running then slowly regressed to walking up...the last few minutes I could have crawled up lol.
Tim


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 19, 2009)

*Arms and Shoulders*

Wednesday (Arms and Shoulders)
Shoulder Press
4 sets of 8 @45#
Incline Lats
4 sets of 8 @32.5#
Hammers
4 sets of 8 @ 37.5#
Preacher Barbell Curls
4 sets of 8,7,5,8 @90#---I had hard time with these today---don't get it?
Tricep pulldowns
4 sets of 8@ 65#
Skull Crushers 
3 sets of 8 @35# --First time doing these in a while
Pull ups
Did some pull ups with body weight ...about 12 lifts.

Wasn't impressed today with the work out---sort of an "off" day. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 21, 2009)

*Chest and Back*

Friday (Chest and Back)
Bench Press
1 set of 8 @ 120#
1 set of 5 @ 130# (patheticly thats a PR)
1 set of 4 @ 130#
1 set of 8 @ 130#

Flys
4 sets of 8 @ 45# up 

Lat cable pulldowns
1 sets of 7@ 140# up 10lbs from last week
1 set of 5@ 140#
1 set of 6 @ 140#
1 set of 5 @140#

Bent over DB Rolls 
4 sets of 8 @37.5# 

Shrugs
4 sets of 8 @140# 

Pullovers
2 sets of 12 @ 37.5#

Today was a good workout. Bench felt good.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2009)

any body comp changes your noticing?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 21, 2009)

PreMier said:


> any body comp changes your noticing?


Hey Jake,
Yeah for sure. Muscle mass is increasing. Notice the shirts getting tighter. Arns and delts getting some real definition. Real happy with the progress. Need to up the cardio...been a bit lazy on that.
Did some cold measurments the other day.

 Biceps:15 inches
Chest 43 1/4
Calf 15.5 inches
Thigh 23 inches
These should be a good base point to gauge progress from.

How have you been?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 22, 2009)

*cardio*

Was planning to go outside for this but 7 inches of snow changed that!
35mins  on recumbant Bike with hills programmed.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2009)

good, just work a lot.  just about to go lift now.  sucks, its been 70* here and now its snowing


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

LiftinBear said:


> 1 set of 5 @ 130# (patheticly thats a PR)


Remember: one workout at at time...




LiftinBear said:


> Need to up the cardio...been a bit lazy on that.


Dam dude! We do have some points in common! 

Was gonna start hitting the track today, but tis raining, and ol Mike here has a hard time going to the track when its NICE out!


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 23, 2009)

*Leg Day*

Monday (Legs)
Squats
4 sets of 8 @ 150# 
Lunges
4 sets of 8 @ 80# Gawd I hate these!!!  lol
Hamstrings
4 sets of 8 @ 75# 
Calf lifts
4 sets of 10 @60# 
Overall a great workout. Happy with the Squats. Feel like I could move up the weight a bit next week.
Have a good one guys!


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 24, 2009)

*Shoulders and Arms*

Shoulder Press
4 sets of 8 @45#

Incline Bench Laterals
4 sets of 8 @32.5#

Hammers
4 sets of 8 @ 37.5#

Skull Crushers 
4 sets of 8 @70# --barbell instead of dumbells

Preacher Barbell Curls
4 sets of 8,8,7,7 @90#---These went better this week

Tricep dips of bench
4 sets of 10 (body weight plus 45# plate

Felt I had more power this week. Was a good workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

looks like you also had a good workout.
I'm still gonna wait a couple weeks before I add arms back into my workouts. See how the joints/tendonitis feels...


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 25, 2009)

*Cardio*

Nothing too exciting. 35 mins on the stationary bike-Hill Program. Really pushed it going into the pseudo-hills lol.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 7, 2009)

*Leg day*

(Legs)
Squats
4 sets of 8 @ 150# 
Lunges
4 sets of 8 @ 80# 
Hamstrings
4 sets of 8 @ 75# 
Calf lifts
4 sets of 10 @60# 
Was a good workout. No increasees this week. Took last weekoff. Was on vacation and no access to a gym.
Have a good one guys!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 11, 2009)

*Arms and Shoulder*

Shoulder Press
4 sets of 8 @45#
Incline Bench Laterals
4 sets of 8 @32.5#
Hammers
4 sets of 8 @ 37.5#
Skull Crushers 
4 sets of 8 @70# 
Preacher Barbell Curls
4 sets of 8,8,7,7 @90#

Tricep pull downs
4 sets of 8,7,6,6 @70 lbs
Could telll I missed last weeks workout. Didn't feel as powerful. Back on track.
Cardio: 25 minutes of alternating running and walking.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2009)

hey bud!
Glad to see ya back!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey bud!
> Glad to see ya back!


 
Thanks Bud.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chest and Back*

(Chest and Back)
Bench Press
1 set of 8 @ 130#
1 set of 7 @ 130# 
1 set of 4 @ 130#
1 set of 5 @ 130#
Flys
4 sets of 8 @ 45# 
Lat cable pulldowns
1 sets of 8@ 140# 
1 set of 7@ 140#
1 set of 6 @ 140#
1 set of 6 @140#
Double DB Rolls 
4 sets of 8 @37.5# 
Shrugs
4 sets of 8 @140# 
Pullovers
3 sets of 12 @ 37.5#
25 minutes of running/walking 1 minute intervals


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2009)

....and cardio! Dun did better than I, sir!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 14, 2009)

*leg day*

(Legs)
Squats
4 sets of 8 @ 150# 
Lunges
4 sets of 8 @ 80# 
Hamstrings Curls
4 sets of 8 @ 75# going to take this up next week
Standing Calf lifts
4 sets of 10 @60#


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2009)

way to go, LB- I may have to try some walking lunges this afternoon, myself.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> way to go, LB- I may have to try some walking lunges this afternoon, myself.


Hate em but I do them.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2009)

I was too wiped out from the squats and deads...maybe I'll get 'em next time.
Do you do static lunges or walking?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I was too wiped out from the squats and deads...maybe I'll get 'em next time.
> Do you do static lunges or walking?


 
Static. I want to try the walking lunges for a bit of variety though.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2009)

think I'm gonna do them next leg day


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 18, 2009)

*Arms and Shoulders*

Shoulder Press
4 sets of 8 @45#

Incline Bench Laterals
4 sets of 8 @35# up 2.5 pounds

Hammers
4 sets of 8,7,6,6 @ 37.5#

Skull Crushers 
4 sets of 8 @70# 

Preacher Barbell Curls
4 sets of 8,8,7,4 @90# powered out on these...WTF!

Tricep pull downs
4 sets of 8,7,6,6 @70 lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2009)

LiftinBear said:


> Preacher Barbell Curls
> 4 sets of 8,8,7,4 @90# powered out on these...WTF!


Bear!
no worries...you know the saying: sometimes you're the windshield, sometimes you're the bug...regroup and be the windshield next time.

oh yeah...eat your wheaties!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Bear!
> no worries...you know the saying: sometimes you're the windshield, sometimes you're the bug...regroup and be the windshield next time.
> 
> oh yeah...eat your wheaties!


 
Thanks Bud. Should be good next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2009)

knock out some PR's while you are at it!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

*Chest and Back*

(Chest and Back)
Bench Press
1 set of 8 @ 130#
1 set of 5 @ 130# 
1 set of 5 @ 130#
1 set of 6 @ 130#

Flys
4 sets of 8 @ 45# 

Lat cable pulldowns
1 sets of 8@ 140# 
1 set of 8@ 140#
1 set of 8 @ 140#
1 set of 8 @140#

Double DB Rolls 
4 sets of 8 @37.5# 

Pullovers
4 sets of 10 @ 40#

Shrugs
4 sets of 10 @140#


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2009)

what is a DB roll?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what is a DB roll?


 
I sort of make my own names up.
Should be--Dumbell Seated rear lateral raise.
Dumbbell Seated Rear Lateral Raise


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 23, 2009)

*Leg day*

(Legs)
Squats
4 sets of 8 @ 160# up 10#-PR

Rear Lunges
4 sets of 8 @ 85#  up 5#-PR

Hamstrings Curls
4 sets of 8,8,6,6 @ 80# 

Standing Calf lifts
4 sets of 10 @65# 

Real pleased with the legs today. Couple of PR's to boot.


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 27, 2009)

*Arms and Shoulders*

Shoulder Press
4 sets of 8 @47.5# ---up 2.5 pounds

Incline Bench Laterals
4 sets of 8 @35# 

Hammers
4 sets of 8,8,8,7 @ 37.5#

Skull Crushers 
4 sets of 8 @80# ---up 10 lbs

Preacher Barbell Curls
4 sets of 8,8,7,7 @90# 

Tricep pull downs
4 sets of 8,7,6 @70 lbs

Did better on the arms this week. Seemed to have more power.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey LB!
Nice jump on the skulls!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 29, 2009)

*Chest and Back*

THanks Burner!


Bench Press
1 set of 8 @ 130#
1 set of 8 @ 130# 
1 set of 7 @ 130#
1 set of 7 @ 130#

Flys
4 sets of 8 @ 45# 

Lat cable pulldowns
1 sets of 8@ 140# 
1 set of 8@ 140#
1 set of 8 @ 140#
1 set of 8 @140#

Seated rear lateral raise -dumbell 
4 sets of 8 @37.5# 

Pullovers
4 sets of 10 @ 50# up 10# from last week.

Shrugs
4 sets of 10 @140#

No real progress this week. Upper body workouts are becoming frustrating. I'll keep pushing on lol.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 5, 2009)

*legs*

(Legs)
Squats
4 sets of 8 @ 170# up 10#

Rear Lunges
4 sets of 8 @ 90#  up 5#-

Hamstrings Curls
4 sets of 8,7,5,6 @ 80# 

Standing Calf lifts
4 sets of 10 @70#


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2009)

Hey bear!
up 10#! WHAOO! go get a marg!
...or a pina colata flavored protein shake...


----------



## LiftinBear (May 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey bear!
> up 10#! WHAOO! go get a marg!
> ...or a pina colata flavored protein shake...


 
Thats what I need lol.
Thanks


----------



## LiftinBear (May 6, 2009)

*Shoulders and Arms*

Shoulder Press
4 sets 8,8,8,5 @50# up 5#
Incline Bench Laterals
4 sets of 8,8,6,7 @37.5# up 2.5 pounds
Hammers
4 sets of 7,7,6,6 @ 405# up 2.5 pounds
Skull Crushers 
4 sets of 8,8,7,5 @80# up 5 pounds
Preacher Barbell Curls
4 sets of 8,8,7,6 @90# 

Tricep pull downs
4 sets of 8,8,5,4 @70 lbs


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 25, 2011)

*Upper Body Thursday*

Time to start keeping track on here again...



Warm up- Light weights and treadmill

Bench- 5 sets of 8 @205
Pull ups- 5 sets of 10@ bodyweight
DB Press 5 sets 0f 8 @ 140
Incline Bench 5 sets of 8 @205
Rows 5 sets of 8 @ 70
Good Mornings 4 sets of 8 @ 115 -


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2011)

70lb db's?


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 25, 2011)

PreMier said:


> 70lb db's?


Hey PreMier
Yup. 70 each hand.


----------

